# How Many Of Yall Workout?



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

For football, I have to workout in the morning all five days of the week and after school I work out. Sometimes I work out on the weekends too. For me, if I miss a workout day, I feel like I'm getting weaker.


No, I do not have that disorder about people thinking they're not getting stronger and they're weak or whatever BS people makeup. It probably doesn't exist, because once you realize that what you think is big or strong is not really that big or strong, than you will know what I'm talking about.


I am guessing that people say that this is a thread to brag about how much people are fit or whatever. Well, okay, but why would people want to brag to people that they don't know? Much less the internet? Pointless.

*I'm just curious how much the average furry works out.*


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

I use to get a pretty good workout when I was on the swim team last year. I dont work out very much anymore though, maybe once or twice a week now


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2010)

Stopped for a while, but trying to do it every day again.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

I hope none of the people here actually consider a 30 minute brisk walk a workout or something none tiring ^-^ Otherwise, I wouldn't care what kind you do, it is still a workout if it "works you out."



Ahhh... I can't swim at all....


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

I wrestled pretty much all my life; from Maryland to Texas. As such, I have always had a six pack. After I graduated I feared I would lose it!

So exercising is ingrained in me...can't get enough!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Walking my dog gives me all the exercise I need (she's VERY energetic)


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Walking my dog gives me all the exercise I need (she's VERY energetic)


 I share your feelings. Little dogs give you a good workout.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

In that case, doesn't the dog walk you!?!? *stink eye*


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 11, 2010)

I have done it on and off for a while now. But, coincidentally, I am leaving in a few hours to go sign up for a gym membership. I plan to start going with my friends so I can get a schedule going. I figure once it gets routine it should not be hard to keep it going. But idk.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 11, 2010)

What if I work out, but am still a fatass? 
Also, exercise of choice is the 12 oz curl.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Keeping it going is tough indeed. I don't use a gym. Just running, push-ups, pull-ups, flutter kicks and so on!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

I generally weightlift, do plyometric, sprint, and that's pretty much all I do in the offseason... I do play football, basketball, soccer, and etc with my friends, but they're not actual workouts....


Does anyone else constantly cramp up in their feet when swimming?



There are 12 oz dumbbells? o-o


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> What if I work out, but am still a fatass?
> Also, exercise of choice is the 12 oz curl.



12 oz?!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I share your feelings. Little dogs give you a good workout.



She's not little, she's a German Shepherd.


----------



## TDK (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll get to it... tomorrow . This is what happens when you've stopped playing sports for a while and getting into this internet/FAF shit.


----------



## torachi (Mar 11, 2010)

MMA 3x a week, yoga 5x, weights and aerobics every other day.

Seriously. Taking care of your body is the most important thing you can do in your life. Exercise releases endorphins much like sex, so it helps combat depression and anxiety. it helps you regulate your sleep. and its empowering to know you can break the bones of anyone who should mess with you or the people you care about.

i could go on, but its all tl;dr


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> She's not little, she's a German Shepherd.


 Ouch, rope burn.


torachi said:


> MMA 3x a week, yoga 5x, weights and aerobics every other day.
> 
> Seriously. Taking care of your body is the most important thing you can do in your life. Exercise releases endorphins much like sex, so it helps combat depression and anxiety. it helps you regulate your sleep. and its empowering to know you can break the bones of anyone who should mess with you or the people you care about.
> 
> i could go on, but its all tl;dr


 Exercising is great <3


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I generally weightlift, do plyometric, sprint, and that's pretty much all I do in the offseason... I do play football, basketball, soccer, and etc with my friends, but they're not actual workouts....
> 
> 
> Does anyone else constantly cramp up in their feet when swimming?
> ...



I got a cramp in my feet the very first time I went to swim practice >.< It was the worst cramp Ive ever had, I just made sure I stretched out my legs really good before I went swimming after that and it solved the problem.

I would say my favorite workout to do would be sit ups, I like having a nice toned stomach ^^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Mufasa's_Boy said:


> I got a cramp in my feet the very first time I went to swim practice >.< It was the worst cramp Ive ever had, I just made sure I stretched out my legs really good before I went swimming after that and it solved the problem.
> 
> I would say my favorite workout to do would be sit ups, I like having a nice toned stomach ^^


 You can't "tone" muscle D:< Grrrr


----------



## Nylak (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't workout just for the sake of working out/physical improvement, if that's the question. My job is very physically demanding and I ride horses 1-3 hours a day, so I don't have the energy at the end of the day to spend time at a gym. I would if I could.  I still do just fine, though.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> 12 oz?!



What do you do, 40 oz?


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You can't "tone" muscle D:< Grrrr



Ok, then I stay toned lol I dont have bulging six pack abs, but you can tell that I work them out


----------



## virus (Mar 11, 2010)

spartan workout. Though I've been falling short lately, no reason to workout and no I don't care about "the look." I'm sort of purpose driven. Its easier to be a bit lazy then to keep a cut lean body.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> What do you do, 40 oz?



No, because that's barely more than a bag of sugar.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Mufasa's_Boy said:


> Ok, then I stay toned lol I dont have bulging six pack abs, but you can tell that I work them out


You say ripped or shredded :3 Toned is less correct, saying that to a bodybuilder will make him go into roidrage o-o.


Not being a smartass, but when the time comes, it will save your life


The lowest dumbbell weight I've ever seen was 5 lbs.... 12 oz is like a pound... right?


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You say ripped or shredded :3 Toned is less correct, saying that to a bodybuilder will make him go into roidrage o-o.
> 
> 
> Not being a smartass, but when the time comes, it will save your life
> ...



Haha, well I will remember that then


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You say ripped or shredded :3 Toned is less correct, saying that to a bodybuilder will make him go into roidrage o-o.
> 
> Not being a smartass, but when the time comes, it will save your life



what the hell



Dragon-Shark said:


> The lowest dumbbell weight I've ever seen was 5 lbs.... 12 oz is like a pound... right?



12 _troy_ ounces is a pound. A pound is 16 ounces.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> what the hell
> 
> 12 _troy_ ounces is a pound. A pound is 16 ounces.


 
Ohhhhh...

I'm not joking about the bodybuilder thing.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> what the hell
> .



He is secretly a roid user!!!


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 11, 2010)

I workout once every day until my strength training period stops (Which is next Wednesday.) after strength training I do Cardio training, which is basically jogging outside, lame, I just might do push ups outside instead of jogging around, I really need to work on my arms. 

But other than strength/cardio training I have martial arts class every Tuesday, which involves rigorous training for the arm/leg muscles, both flexibility wise, and strength wise.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Ha ha. Hahahahahahaha!!
I do not work out. Me and working out do not work out.
Actually I do not mind working out. But I'd need a trainer or something for my work out to work out.

That said, I am a stick. This is because I have a high metabolism, but I also try to eat healthy. Not super healthy or anything, just avoiding stuff like soda and dessert and such.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Ohhhhh...
> 
> I'm not joking about the bodybuilder thing.



So you're saying if someone was to go into a gym and say, "Hey you look pretty toned", they would try to rip off your limbs?

Personally, I would reserve calling people "ripped" or "shredded" to victims of attacks by wild animals.


Also if you state your weights in ounces it sounds totally bad-ass.

Hey I can curl 500 ounces hurrrr


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha. Hahahahahahaha!!
> I do not work out. Me and working out do not work out.
> Actually I do not mind working out. But I'd need a trainer or something for my work out to work out.
> 
> That said, I am a stick. This is because I have a high metabolism, but I also try to eat healthy. Not super healthy or anything, just avoiding stuff like soda and dessert and such.


 


LizardKing said:


> So you're saying if someone was to go into a gym and say, "Hey you look pretty toned", they would try to rip off your limbs?
> 
> Personally, I would reserve calling people "ripped" or "shredded" to victims of attacks by wild animals.


Literally, they will... They're like, "Dude, you can't GET toned!" They yell at you loudly. It wasn't me who said it but it was a bodybuilder arguing with someone else. Toned is indeed not correct, but no need to fight about it.

Ripped or shredded means having muscle and being "ripped" or "shredded" of fat.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha. Hahahahahahaha!!
> I do not work out. Me and working out do not work out.
> Actually I do not mind working out. But I'd need a trainer or something for my work out to work out.
> 
> That said, I am a stick. This is because I have a high metabolism, but I also try to eat healthy. Not super healthy or anything, just avoiding stuff like soda and dessert and such.



All the yiffing makes you skinny!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> All the yiffing makes you skinny!


 Did you know cum is a good source of protein? :3


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Literally, they will... They're like, "Dude, you can't GET toned!" They yell at you loudly. It wasn't me who said it but it was a bodybuilder arguing with someone else. Toned is indeed not correct, but no need to fight about it.
> 
> Ripped or shredded means having muscle and being "ripped" or "shredded" of fat.



I know the stereotype is that bodybuilders are big dumb apes but damn


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 11, 2010)

Wimp & not a fatass 

My metabolism is FAST


----------



## Garreth (Mar 11, 2010)

Haven't worked out ever since I started on my major. I probably will start up on my old work outs again when summer hits.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 11, 2010)

Not a fan of exercise. I used to walk constantly, back and forth every day from friends houses and back. It may not be a super workout, but I don't eat a lot of crap so it works out. I do leg exercises sometimes. :< But meh. I don't totally like muscle. I'd rather just lose the weight without gaining any muscle.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 11, 2010)

I just walk, and ride my bike to the store once or twice a week, that's about it. I am a super skinny dude with fast metabolism, and I don't eat a lot of junk.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 11, 2010)

Every other day for 30-60 minutes.

Not including the 15-20 minutes it takes by foot to get there.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Not a fan of exercise. I used to walk constantly, back and forth every day from friends houses and back. It may not be a super workout, but I don't eat a lot of crap so it works out. I do leg exercises sometimes. :< But meh. I don't totally like muscle. I'd rather just lose the weight without gaining any muscle.


Muscle is awesome D:< Unless you're like Ronnie Coleman, that is disgusting.

Surprisingly, not fatasses yet.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol, I wonder how many muscle furs actually work out. XD


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Lol, I wonder how many muscle furs actually work out. XD


I ponder that too lol... I like muscles, but I do not like them to that far of an extent of the average muscle fur.


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 11, 2010)

I used to workout, but it didn't do much for me.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 11, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Lol, I wonder how many muscle furs actually work out. XD



They work out on second life :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> I used to workout, but it didn't do much for me.


 Awww... Why?


Darkwing said:


> They work out on second life :V


 ^-^ Thats hard enough work for them.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, their obsession with muscle is a little bit creepy.


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

I work out ...a little bit. Day-to-day life* is physical enough for me that I keep fit enough.

EDIT: *also includes daily percussion calisthenics, so maybe there is a bit more.


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

Never work out, but I'm natrally skinny & fit, so it works out. School drowns me in too much homework, so even if I wanted to go to the gym I wouldn't have time :c


----------



## Willow (Mar 11, 2010)

I started off working out almost every day...but then I stopped because winter came...


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes, a lot, and I read way too much about it. I've let myself fall out of the journal crowd and just do what I need to do to achieve what I want. Everything else is just beyond my concern.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Surprisingly, not fatasses yet.


Maybe if you didn't use such an offensive word... Not many people are going to refer to themselves as that.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Maybe if you didn't use such an offensive word... Not many people are going to refer to themselves as that.


 True true... I've learned in psychology about this.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

Working out is addicting.

Also,  running for miles on end is very addicting.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 11, 2010)

Now that there isn't 2 feet of snow on the ground. I can finally start getting back into outdoor activities, like Ultimate Frisbee.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 11, 2010)

I masturbate on a regular basis.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 11, 2010)

It's just not funny when I actually have to explain what 12 oz curls are.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't workout. I need to, but it's hard for me to care half the time.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 11, 2010)

Is anyone else finding it funny that no one's voted that they are a fatass yet? Either someone's lying, or we've got some pretty fit furries checking this thread.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> I masturbate on a regular basis.



CONSIDERED!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 11, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Is anyone else finding it funny that no one's voted that they are a fatass yet? Either someone's lying, or we've got some pretty fit furries checking this thread.



I'll click fatass if I'm over 250. Not there yet.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 11, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'll click fatass if I'm over 250. Not there yet.


Yeah, I've got room to joke. Runners weigh nothing.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 11, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, I've got room to joke. Runners weigh nothing.



I used to be skinny as a freakin' POW, but I got off a medicine which spiked my appetite. I'm only just getting back Into shape, but I'm definitley not the weakest kid in my school. It's either you're a scrwny little sh*t or a fat lard in my school. I'm the only exception.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 11, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, I've got room to joke. Runners weigh nothing.



Blasted!

I weigh plenty, but still don't consider myself a fatass. 

Not sure what others would think...


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 11, 2010)

In light of this, we need a formal definition for fatass. Anybody got one? =o


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> I masturbate on a regular basis.



:neutral: When I wrestled, since I had no fat to lose, I would either dehydrate myself to get down to 160 or masturbate. Masturbating took of like .6 pounds!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Bodyfat percentage of 25% or more.

12-16% is normal for males. I'm 15%.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

I was at 5%


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I was at 5%


Dude, you're so full of shit! XD You're almost near death usually there, unless you have freak genetics!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

No dude. When I said I wrestled all my life i did.

This is me in Highschool. http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v235/39/27/1203969694/n1203969694_35199_6314.jpg

I wrestling twice everyday. All day on saturday.

Instead of going to college with it, I burnt out and quit after my senior year.

Biggest mistake..


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No dude. When I said I wrestled all my life i did.
> 
> This is me in Highschool. http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v235/39/27/1203969694/n1203969694_35199_6314.jpg
> 
> ...


Nice man, what was your height and weight? Mine is 5'7, 180 lbs. Trying to bulk to 200 lbs.


I weightlift twice a day, four times a week (Eight workout sessions). I've been overtraining unfortunately. Our coaches makes us lift in the morning and it's not really the best way. (No offenses to them)


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 12, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Dude, you're so full of shit! XD You're almost near death usually there, unless you have freak genetics!




To my knowledge the amount of body fat for males is not quite as immediately life threatening or so on the lower end of the spectrum, especially given the number of cases that sit to the contrary of common belief. Take myself for example. According to official tests, I am "under 4%" most of which exists only as subcutaneous fat which causes an exacerbated effect.

Given how easily skewed the bioelectrical impedance analysis is as well as how imprecise it can be (as in reporting the same conditions with different values, I've used a running average as well as common trend with varying conditions to eliminate factors. In the end, I only have a small range which can apply to me (being the aforementioned "under 4%") until I take a few measurements from a dunk test, try a BVI analysis (as well as evaluate it), or go hardcore and have some form of radiology scan.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

5'10" 160...I stayed 160 both junior and senior year.

So I literally stopped eating and spitted in a cup to lose weight so I could wrestle. A big part of bulking up is a good diet. I on the otherhand, like many other wrestlers, made it a life style. Burnt me out.

Lol At least I could run a mile in 4:51!



Overtraining is really really bad. Trust me, I speak from experience. But it is really up to you to decide if your body benefit from it. Or if you need to push through it. I've pushed through broken fingers, cauliflower ear, knee and shoulder injuries, and a spine injury...all without doctors sadly. Make sure if you do get injured, you talk to the trainer.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> 5'10" 160...I stayed 160 both junior and senior year.
> 
> So I literally stopped eating and spitted in a cup to lose weight so I could wrestle. A big part of bulking up is a good diet. I on the otherhand, like many other wrestlers, made it a life style. Burnt me out.
> 
> ...


 
I know, I know skinny guys making more strength gains than me, because of this and they don't work out that much. I'm so fucking pissed about that... I kind of ruined my football offseason due to the fact I'm weightlifting TWICE a day. Thats not good... Haha, I really wanted to rant about that, but this is FAF so I decided against that.


My squat was 385 lbs and it dropped down to 350 lbs...


Very nice mile time. The best time I've gotten was in junior high, which is also the last time I ran the mile which was only mere 6:50


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 12, 2010)

I just got the keys for the weight room in my apartment complex.   I've been there the past couple of nights and I'm really enjoying it.  I'm taking tonight and last night off though because my back isn't happy with me at the moment.  Go figure.

What I like is the equipment allows me to continue on with the physiotherapy i need for my shoulder since there are pins in it and I need to keep the muscles around the area strong to hold it all together.  And when  I go down usually no one is in there.

Hopefully my back muscles will stop spazzing out and I can go down again tomorrow.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I know, I know skinny guys making more strength gains than me,



Hell, I still can't gain strength. I gain muscle endurance. For example, I can do 25 pullups compared to the 14 in highschool!

Lol my squats were my strong point. 435 here. It was necessary for my "style" of wrestling.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> I just got the keys for the weight room in my apartment complex.   I've been there the past couple of nights and I'm really enjoying it.  I'm taking tonight and last night off though because my back isn't happy with me at the moment.  Go figure.
> 
> What I like is the equipment allows me to continue on with the physiotherapy i need for my shoulder since there are pins in it and I need to keep the muscles around the area strong to hold it all together.  And when  I go down usually no one is in there.
> 
> Hopefully my back muscles will stop spazzing out and I can go down again tomorrow.



Go every other day. Its okay to push yourself a little bit. They are suppose to be sore and such, they are breaking down to get rebuilt. Take a little of the weights off imo and go from there!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hell, I still can't gain strength. I gain muscle endurance. For example, I can do 25 pullups compared to the 14 in highschool!
> 
> Lol my squats were my strong point. 435 here. It was necessary for my "style" of wrestling.


 
I've notice when I hardly ever do squat, my squat goes up like crazy... But when I start doing them on a normal basis, it drops down. I still got a couple of years left in HS, so I might have time to get to your squat and possibly beat it =P if I don't screw myself over...


Any advice? I might do Smolov to get it back up.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I've notice when I hardly ever do squat, my squat goes up like crazy... *But when I start doing them on a normal basis, it drops down*. I still got a couple of years left in HS, so I might have time to get to your squat and possibly beat it =P if I don't screw myself over...



Yes! Beat it!

I could never figure out why some of my maxes dropped as well. I can only assume I wasn't eating right. Try a 1-4 protein-carb ratio.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yes! Beat it!
> 
> I could never figure out why some of my maxes dropped as well. I can only assume I wasn't eating right. Try a 1-4 protein-carb ratio.


I don't calculate my diet that much o-o I just estimate.

What do you think is the most difficult lift? Personally hang clean for me. 

Edit: Shit, why am I asking so many damn questions?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Never think anything is difficult. You'll be surprised how much of it is a head game. Picture yourself doing it like you do it everyday.

Lol same went for wrestling. Imitation was a big factor. Just do it!


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 12, 2010)

I go and do thai kick boxing to keep myself in shape!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> I go and do thai kick boxing to keep myself in shape!



I did a month of muay thai kickboxing and Brazilian jiu jitsu. Add in my years of grappling wrestling I could become a mean muthafucker! Both close range and at a distance.


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2010)

I work out a little bit, might be able to do brazilliian jiu jitsu this summer.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I did a month of muay thai kickboxing and Brazilian jiu jitsu. Add in my years of grappling wrestling I could become a mean muthafucker! Both close range and at a distance.


Aren't you one already?


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Go every other day. Its okay to push yourself a little bit. They are suppose to be sore and such, they are breaking down to get rebuilt. Take a little of the weights off imo and go from there!



Thanks!  I think I pushed the back muscles a bit too hard.  I just took 3 ultra strength ibuprofin to get them to stop seizing.  I think I could stick a fork in my leg and not feel a thing right now.  

I have back problems so you're right, I should pace myself.  my biggest fear is that if i miss a day, then I'll get off schedule.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

If I kept up with it and tried to perfect myself yeah sure. But meh


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Aren't you one already?



ilu!


----------



## TerranceJones (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm an unfit, toothpick fox... I do retain some stamina from my high school days though, but still, I really need to get active, before I just shrivel up and die from weakness... XD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

TerranceJones said:


> I'm an unfit, toothpick fox... I do retain some stamina from my high school days though, but still, I really need to get active, before I just shrivel up and die from weakness... XD



Yes, that would be bad. It would mean one less furry to take over the world with


----------



## TerranceJones (Mar 12, 2010)

I figure, as Long as I can still compete in Pred, Prey, I'm still good, at best... XD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

TerranceJones said:


> I figure, as Long as I can still compete in Pred, Prey, I'm still good, at best... XD



Indeed. But we need special forces furfags who can take on 20 prey to one of them!


----------



## TerranceJones (Mar 12, 2010)

XD I'm just good at running and dodging people... and being invisible...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

TerranceJones said:


> XD I'm just good at running and dodging people... and being invisible...



Okay, to the frontlines with you meatshield!


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm at the gym about 6 days a week. 5 days on weights and one running, usually.

I don't really have a set workout routine but generally I'll do either chest, abs and shoulders, legs, back or arms (bi + tri's).  5 sets per workout and 5-9 workouts (I'm usually there for 2-3 hours when doing weights).

Here's a picture of me I also posted in the mugshots thread from today:

http://i40.tinypic.com/1zew3s3.jpg

I'd have a better 6-pack if I cut I think, but I'm trying to *gain* weight right now.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 13, 2010)

Karate every Wednesday, flexibility/speed exercises every day.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 13, 2010)

Daily dog walk, target shooting once a week (with a 15lb rifle and kit, standing, kneeling and prone) and an hour of sword fencing if I can squeeze it in.  Lots of swimming and biking in the spring.

I still have about 20lbs to go to bet down to a better BMI.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I still have about 20lbs to go to bet down to a better BMI.




Don't put too much faith in the BMI system. It does not represent non-average builds well (or in fact at all).


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 13, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Don't put too much faith in the BMI system. It does not represent non-average builds well (or in fact at all).



This I know...but as a metric, its better than nothing.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> This I know...but as a metric, its better than nothing.




You could try the BVI system. I haven't quite experienced it myself nor have I been able to find much scholarly information on it; however, it seems to be a rather promising premise. Either that, or just use your respective numbers in conjunction.


----------



## thedancingemu (Mar 13, 2010)

I usually don't like exercising unless I'm getting something else done, like hoeing the garden or biking to work, I also take 4 mile walks almost every day if it's nice out and I have time, good way to clear my head. I also eat pretty healthy, I've gotten much healthier.

In the winter I tend to put on weight and I get lethargic, it's partially seasonal depression, partially the fact that it's too cold to exercise outside. I try to do situps, pushups, squats and stuff in the winter, but it's so hard to motivate myself to do that stuff, it really bores the crap out of me XD I think I'll be a little better about it once we get the house cleaned and organized and I don't have to move a bunch of junk whenever I want to work out 

I have pretty crappy stamina though, I used to think it was because I didn't work out enough, but even when I was extremely active (biking 6 miles almost every day, on my feet for hours at work, eating amazingly healthy) it didn't help as much as it should have, so I think I might be anemic or something :\


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 13, 2010)

For a while, I worked out every other day.

Ate right, increased my reps, even tried Yoga.

Sort of fell through the floor when I moved in with my boyfriend. I constantly felt like I was being self righteous. He's a bit on the heavy side.

Me Hearts my chubby bunni... <3


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> For a while, I worked out every other day.
> 
> Ate right, increased my reps, even tried Yoga.
> 
> ...



You thought you're being self righteous by trying to stay in shape?

Just because he's not in shape that doesn't make it wrong for you to try and be.  If anything you should try to get his chubby ass to the gym with you 

That part is up to him though.  If you don't care about how he takes care of himself and treats his body it's not really a problem.  Besides, you can't really try to change people.  They have to want to change by themselves.

Still, I think it's sad that you're trying to lower yourself to his level just to make him feel good.  Try to have more confidence than that.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 13, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I hope none of the people here actually consider a 30 minute brisk walk a workout or something none tiring ^-^ Otherwise, I wouldn't care what kind you do, it is still a workout if it "works you out."
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh... I can't swim at all....



You're a frickin' dragon-shark, and you can't swim? :V


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 14, 2010)

I work out for two days straight and take the third day off. Cardio-Weights-Off; Weights-Cardio-Off. I just threw my neck out again though, fffffffffffffff.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 14, 2010)

This poll is not representative of the number of fatasses who think they are animals I have seen whom do not work out ever.

That is, unless they are counting "rolling to the car" as daily exercise, or if their ideas of what fatassery entails is highly suspect.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're a frickin' dragon-shark, and you can't swim? :V


 Hmph...... Yeah... But I can beat your head in though if you want!


----------



## Straydirewolf (Mar 14, 2010)

I run on the tredmil for a bit lol, do yoga stretches... jog once and awhile hehe..thats about it


----------



## Atrak (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Hmph...... Yeah... But I can beat your head in though if you want!



I'll call that bluff.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't mean to brag too much but I've gone from drawing a fursona with the kind of body I wish I had, to having to refine my fursona to more accurately reflect the real me as I surpass the original bar i set for myself a few years back.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'll call that bluff.


I would call that sarcasm really lol


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 14, 2010)

At least 3 times a week.


----------



## Riley (Mar 14, 2010)

The only workout I get is taking stairs 2 or 3 at a time and taking really long steps when I walk (3 foot stride), since my legs are so long.  They're reasonably muscular while my upper body looks malnourished.  I'm pretty funny looking.


----------



## Something Clever (Mar 21, 2010)

I try to workout two or three times per week, though that's in terms of gym attendence. If I'm feeling bored around the apartment, I'll drop down for a few sets of pushups or situps (it is alas lacking in chin facilities ).

However, real life does tend to interceed on my gym trips (I know, I can 'make time' - but it's still a pain ).

_The picture was primarily taken for a friend, so there's gratuitous tensing._

Photo : http://yfrog.com/5obodyabsj


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

I do go for a 30 min walk everyday, but dont workout.
Have a high metobolic rate. Dont really eat a whole lot. 
Never really tryed but it almost a small challange for me to gain weight.


----------



## Xani (Mar 21, 2010)

Too fat to Care about Working Out.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Some people actually admits being fat, you got guts for that.


Hehehe... I'm so punny...


----------



## Len_5 (Mar 21, 2010)

I do competitive dance and surfing, so I need to stay in shape.

As a side note I have been behind on my work outs and conditioning due to cartilage or rather lack of cartilage in both of my knees.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 1, 2010)

2-3 times a week

gettin in shape


----------



## Conker (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't workout, I don't consider myself a fatass, but I'd like to start working out and hopefully tone up a bit.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

30-70 mins cardio x1-3 (every day)
30 mins free lifting  x2-3 (every second day)


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

Every time I start to work out I get sick or depressed. So I'll workout for about three weeks, then have to stop for a couple weeks to recover. Maybe I don't eat enough.


----------



## TheNewfie (Apr 1, 2010)

I workout everyday for an hour or so. I'm atm useing 25 lbs dumbbels.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

It's getting warmer outside so I'll probably be going to a gym soon


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> Every time I start to work out I get sick or depressed. So I'll workout for about three weeks, then have to stop for a couple weeks to recover. *Maybe I don't eat enough.*


 what you eat matters too when working out steak and eggs is the prime


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, you want to make sure to get enough protein.  You are damaging the muscles basically; you'll need protein to repair it and heal and build more muscle.

Also, if you have a fast metabolism to begin with keep in mind you're going to be expending more calories so you're going to want to eat more.

Your body will really tell you how much you need to eat though.  Unless you're trying to "bulk up" I'd stick with that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well, you want to make sure to get enough protein.
> 
> Also, if you have a fast metabolism to begin with keep in mind you're going to be expending more calories so you're going to want to eat more.
> 
> Your body will really tell you how much you need to eat though.  Unless you're trying to "bulk up" I'd stick with that.


 high carbs if you are the fast metabolism type too if you want to bulk or that protein is used to produce energy not bustle


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> high carbs if you are the fast metabolism type too if you want to bulk or that protein is used to produce energy not bustle



This is true.

I never really got into the bulking thing.

Maybe I'm too self-conscious but gaining fat bothers me.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 1, 2010)

I try for 4 to 5 times a week.  Workouts can be weights, running (with the dog), biking or combinations.


----------



## Tetragnostica (Apr 1, 2010)

I run a few miles a day.  It isn't much really but gives me a chance to destress after university or wake up on the weekends.  I've been doing it for a few months now and will probably continue.


----------



## Alexis (Apr 1, 2010)

I have nothing better to do where I am at the moment.

Work > Food > Workout > Write > Sleep - repeat for one last month (yay!)


----------



## cam60070 (May 4, 2010)

i try to BBoy everyday. Practice flares and windmills and freezes.
O, and everyone i know except maybe 5 or less would call me fat. even though i am not! I have no rolls :V


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Hey I remember this thread


----------



## Unsilenced (May 4, 2010)

cam60070 said:


> i try to BBoy everyday. Practice flares and windmills and freezes.
> O, and everyone i know except maybe 5 or less would call me fat. even though i am not! I have no rolls :V




POST OF THE DEAD
When there is no more room in hell, this thread will walk the Earth. 

http://cdn0.knowyourmeme.com/i/28450/small/necropost.jpg


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

Shh...

He might post pics.


----------



## WolfTailz (May 4, 2010)

I chose that I don't workout but I do. I chose it because it said that I am a fatass. I do things all the time buy I have an EXTREMELY slow metabolism.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 4, 2010)

I never work out, but if I lost any weight I'd be anorexic.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Using my magic kill powerz to end this thread


----------



## Tao (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Using my magic kill powerz to end this thread



no

I work out every night but only enough to keep me thin. No muscles for me. I don't have enough patience for that and my boyfriend likes me skinny.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Faris said:


> no
> 
> I work out every night but only enough to keep me thin. No muscles for me. I don't have enough patience for that and my boyfriend likes me skinny.


A dead thread is a dead thread *sighs*


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Shh...
> 
> He might post pics.



Of my _behind?_



WillowWulf said:


> A dead thread is a dead thread *sighs*



pfffft...  HAAHAAHAAAAAAA :roll:


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Of my _behind?_



^Steroids.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> ^Steroids.



I promise you, I do every drug but steroids.

Also, _damn_ I'm shitty at poses.


----------



## Melo (May 5, 2010)

Never work out. 

Forty hour work week on top of other chores is work enough. The last thing I want to do on the weekends or evenings is exercise.


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I promise you, I do every drug but steroids.
> 
> Also, _damn_ I'm shitty at poses.



I was kidding. I love how you promised that you do all the others though.


----------



## VengeanceZ (May 5, 2010)

I work out 4 times a week since I do it once every two days so my muscles can retract and grow p properly with no real injury when doing it every day, like some people do >.>

I mostly do weights, press ups and sit ups. I do 50 sit ups a set and only do 2 sets with 5 minute rest. Then after 5 minutes I do 20 press ups but press ups aren't that efficent since you are only building one part of your upper body and that where's my weights come in with different positioned lifting where I can train every part of my upper body. Shoulders, biceps, triceps, trapezius, pectoralis.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

I don't really work out, but I manage to keep 6'1" 165.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 5, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE LIVING THREAD!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> NIGHT OF THE LIVING THREAD!


Apparently zombies work out?


----------



## GoldenJackal (May 5, 2010)

I used to work out every day. I had really toned biceps but never could achieve abs. Then my health issues started to get worse. I haven't worked out in months. Ironically, I weigh more now than I ever did when I worked out every day (211 pounds). I always thought that muscle was heavier than fat. I'm not really fat, though. I have more of it, but it's not really noticeable. I don't look any bigger at all.


----------



## Luca (May 5, 2010)

I pretty much just went from never working out to about 3-4 times a week. I'm skinny with almost no muscle. I'm not trying to bulk up a lot but I want to get my self in shape enough to start self teaching myself parkour or free running. I was always interested in watching it and I wish I could just jump right on in but first I need to get my self to a better level of fitness.


----------



## Icen (May 5, 2010)

I do my best to work out at least every other day. Usually that involves jogging for 30 minutes then cardio (sit-ups, push-ups, etc). I don't do anything too intense (highest level of jogging at 6.5 miles/hr on a treadmill) because I don't want to gain muscle. I just want to keep trim and not be a fat ass.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Apparently zombies work out?



No. They just post on really old threads.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 5, 2010)

I work out 3-5 times a day.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 5, 2010)

I try to go for an hour long walk everyday, i love being outside.


----------



## Xipoid (May 5, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I work out 3-5 times a day.



What on earth does that consist of


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> What on earth does that consist of



I think it's probably just a workout for one arm

You know

Wink wink


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 5, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> What on earth does that consist of


40 crunches, 20 pushups, 20 20Ib dumbell reps, 25 squats, 1.45 minutes of ab flexing. <--- X1 "time/workout" I also bike alot but I'm not including that.

And sometimes I flex my buns. *buns of steel*


----------



## Xipoid (May 5, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 40 crunches, 20 pushups, 20 20Ib dumbell reps, 25 squats, 1.45 minutes of ab flexing. <--- X1 "time/workout" I also bike alot but I'm not including that.



For a minute there I thought you were doing something akin to a two day split except you had split it further into smaller intervals throughout the day by either training a group specifically or doing compounds.


Myself, I need to rework my entire workout in order to more align with my goals. I'm still undecided on how I best wish to do that.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 5, 2010)

I just try to do everything I want to work on in small amounts every day, it adds up at the end of the day.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Myself, I need to rework my entire workout in order to more align with my goals. I'm still undecided on how I best wish to do that.



What are your goals?

And what is your current diet + workout routine?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 40 crunches, 20 pushups, 20 20Ib dumbell reps, 25 squats, 1.45 minutes of ab flexing. <--- X1 "time/workout" I also bike alot but I'm not including that.
> 
> And sometimes I flex my buns. *buns of steel*



Ugh...unwanted picture.


----------



## Xipoid (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> What are your goals?
> 
> And what is your current diet + workout routine?




My goal is a complete wellness and endurance based performance but still within the realm of roundness. That is to say, I wish to perform outdoor activities that involve lifting my own weight (~140 lbs) and running at will without tiring. I have no size, weight, strength, or power oriented goals. Essentially, I want to run about willy-nilly without tiring any time soon and look healthy. Also, I am looking to have surprising jump abilities (which is a power goal, so just ignore my previous statement) and speed would be nice.

My diet consists of lean, dry foods and large quantities of protein. I only really eat "natural" foods such as fresh picked fruits, vegetables, free range meat/eggs (whites only), brown rice, and high grain breads (no white). I suppose I normally eat around 2500-3000 calories a day, but I haven't counted any time recently.

Workout wise, I lifted weights for about three years doing some pretty standard stuff. Flat bench, butterflies, incline, bicep curls, tricep kickbacks, pull ups, numerous ab exercises, lunges, squats, calf raises, and military presses. Now, I more do an alternating two day split of upper/lower with Sunday as rest.

Upper
Push ups 3x50 (Alternating with 3xFail)
Pull ups 3x15-fail
Diamond push ups 3x40-fail
Tree climb 10xTo Top (no leg contribution)
V-ups/Atomic sit-ups/Clam-ups/Pulse ups 2x20 (Atomic sit-ups might not be the official name)
Running later in the day

Lower
Lunges, no weight 2x100 feet? (I never count)
1 leg squat, no weight 3xUntil it hurts (I also never count)
Calf press 2x10/180lbs per calf, 2x20/90, 1x20/90, 1x40/45
High jump a bunch? (These I have yet to count)
Running later in the day



My other aim is to have no use for a gym. I feel I need to do more endurance training and throw in more power/speed for climbing to improve my prowess. I am disappointed in my current max reps performance for all exercises. I recall having weighted leg lifts in there somewhere, but I think I cut those out. I don't remember why.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> My goal is a complete wellness and endurance based performance but still within the realm of roundness. That is to say, I wish to perform outdoor activities that involve lifting my own weight (~140 lbs) and running at will without tiring. I have no size, weight, strength, or power oriented goals. Essentially, I want to run about willy-nilly without tiring any time soon and look healthy. Also, I am looking to have surprising jump abilities (which is a power goal, so just ignore my previous statement) and speed would be nice.
> 
> My diet consists of lean, dry foods and large quantities of protein. I only really eat "natural" foods such as fresh picked fruits, vegetables, free range meat/eggs (whites only), brown rice, and high grain breads (no white). I suppose I normally eat around 2500-3000 calories a day, but I haven't counted any time recently.
> 
> ...




Well, it doens't sound like you have any goals specific enough for me to try and give advice, but good luck ^^


----------



## Xipoid (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well, it doens't sound like you have any goals specific enough for me to try and give advice, but good luck ^^




Thanks, and now you know why I am still undecided on how exactly I wish to proceed.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Thanks, and now you know why I am still undecided on how exactly I wish to proceed.



It doesn't sound like you have specific goals.  If you are just trying to stay active and healthy you just need to get outside and exercise and eat right.  In order to determine a way to change your routine you'd first need to define certain goals, like "I want more upper-body strength" or "I want to lose fat".  It seems more like you're saying "I want to just be active and healthy" though which doesn't indicate you want to really change anything specific except maybe get out more.

Not that this is bad -- it's not.  It just means you don't really have anything specific you're trying to change.


----------



## Xipoid (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It doesn't sound like you have specific goals.  If you are just trying to stay active and healthy you just need to get outside and exercise and eat right.  In order to determine a way to change your routine you'd first need to define certain goals, like "I want more upper-body strength" or "I want to lose fat".  It seems more like you're saying "I want to just be active and healthy" though which doesn't indicate you want to really change anything specific except maybe get out more.
> 
> Not that this is bad -- it's not.  It just means you don't really have anything specific you're trying to change.



The only real specific things I want are an abundance of endurance and leg power. Otherwise, I am none too concerned. My hang up at the moment is trying to balance power and speed with endurance. Pretty loose in terms of goals, but I think I would need to play around for a bit before settling on prioritizing them. Fortunately, that just takes time.


----------



## Kommodore (May 5, 2010)

Now that this thread is back I think it is a fine time to mention that I have been going to the gym 3-4 times a week since I said I got a gym membership. Seems to be working out so far. Haha. Ha.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 5, 2010)

I don't want to sound like a dudebro but. I workout in our new hardcore coach's on-cammand workout. Atleast one person throws up everyday. Afterschool, I go squat, bench, scullcrush, incline, pushup and crunch. After that, normally 4 times a week, I go to the gym and play basketball with five other friends and normally whoever is there.

Then, I have band practice, which sometimes feels like lifting if I'm really tired.

Try 6.5 days a week.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> The only real specific things I want are an abundance of endurance and leg power. Otherwise, I am none too concerned. My hang up at the moment is trying to balance power and speed with endurance. Pretty loose in terms of goals, but I think I would need to play around for a bit before settling on prioritizing them. Fortunately, that just takes time.



Squats are great for leg power.  I also think running is great for endurance and I'll usually go on a 5 mile run a week (every day if I'm trying to trim up).  I don't need the calories burned but your heart is just like any muscle so you want to do at least a run a week and work your way up.

Other than that, you'd probably want to do calf and hamstring stuff (maybe abductors, too and even tibialis if you want to go nuts).



MichaelFoster said:


> I don't want to sound like a dudebro but. I workout in our new hardcore coach's on-cammand workout. Atleast one person throws up everyday. Afterschool, I go squat, bench, scullcrush, incline, pushup and crunch. After that, normally 4 times a week, I go to the gym and play basketball with five other friends and normally whoever is there.
> 
> Then, I have band practice, which sometimes feels like lifting if I'm really tired.
> 
> Try 6.5 days a week.



Wow, that nuts.

I find that incline situps with a weight plate works best for me for ab stuff.

This is the second day in a row I haven't gone.  I'm starting to feel like a lazy pothead :roll:


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Wow, that nuts.
> 
> I find that incline situps with a weight plate works best for me for ab stuff.
> 
> This is the second day in a row I haven't gone.  I'm starting to feel like a lazy pothead :roll:


Didn't used to be that way. But we got an ex-marine for a new coach. It's crazy. But you just gotta act like it's the same as it used to be or you'll never get any better. 

Suitcases, medicine ball twists, bicycles, and crunches are my main abs. 
I've gone a whole four days without lifting cos I was too busy smokin.


----------



## Aeturnus (May 6, 2010)

I'm a fatass that's slowly trying to get back into shape.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 6, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> I'm a fatass that's slowly trying to get back into shape.



Where are you fat? I went through that during freshman year. Whew. I still kinda have thunda thighs, but most of it's muscle.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 6, 2010)

I'm scrawny but I recently started working out and I'm getting stronger way faster than I thought was possible, considering how lazy I am. It's really not that hard after all


----------



## Telnac (May 6, 2010)

1-2 times a week, I do at least a 10 mile bike ride.

...not that it's done much to shrink my gut!


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 6, 2010)

Telnac said:


> 1-2 times a week, I do at least a 10 mile bike ride.
> 
> ...not that it's done much to shrink my gut!


Do crunches, sit-ups, and bycicles (The ab workout kind), in that order. Bycicles will make you feel like you've done a lot, but it's really just burning in one small section at the bottom of your abs.   


greg-the-fox said:


> I'm scrawny but I recently started working out and I'm getting stronger way faster than I thought was possible, considering how lazy I am. It's really not that hard after all


 Its different for everybody because of their diet and metabolism.


I should just make my own workout video, shouldn't i?


----------



## jinxtigr (May 6, 2010)

I mostly don't want to take a lot of time but I wanted to not put on extra weight after 40, so I ended up doing a lot of dumbbell stuff every day very quickly, increasing the weight. I don't know what all the terminology is, but I do know what I'm doing isn't actually aerobic so it doesn't directly burn fat, oh well 

I sort of do 'ten of everything I can think of' holding 20 pound weights. I'd like to keep finding heavier ones but I sort of ran out... lucky to find the 20s. Stuff like sit-ups while also going from arms-out-to-the-sides to in front- I think what you'd call presses, curls- shrugs while holding the weights, gentle wrist twirls back and forth- I run through the collection twice a day (minimum once at day before bed, mid-day if I don't forget).

It does get my heart rate up, and my reason for doing a little so frequently is that it's not safe to just save it up and work out like a madman once a week. It's mostly health, because nobody's after me for my body, because I'm too stinking old ;_;

I like the idea of that inclined board situp thing! I could probably do lots of those if I'm not holding 20 pound weights like usual  also thinking about some kind of exercycle to start including something more aerobic, so I don't just have to be starving all the time to not balloon-belly


----------



## Xipoid (May 6, 2010)

I'm curious to know how this poll compares to the national average for regular exercise. I recall that number being quoted around 30% exercise regularly and 60% exercise moderately (15% weight lift). I also recall there being another statistic for 67% of the nation being classified as meeting the Physical Activity Guidelines and only 49% of those individuals satisfy the Healthy People physical activity objectives.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

Telnac said:


> 1-2 times a week, I do at least a 10 mile bike ride.
> 
> ...not that it's done much to shrink my gut!



Maybe you need to look at your diet?

A 10 mile bike ride is good but you might also wanna do something active in some of those other days in the week.  Doesn't have to be boring but you'll keep your metabolism up.  Once or twice a week won't burn calories but it will help keep your heart in shape.



jinxtigr said:


> I mostly don't want to take a lot of time but I wanted to not put on extra weight after 40, so I ended up doing a lot of dumbbell stuff every day very quickly, increasing the weight. I don't know what all the terminology is, but I do know what I'm doing isn't actually aerobic so it doesn't directly burn fat, oh well
> 
> I sort of do 'ten of everything I can think of' holding 20 pound weights. I'd like to keep finding heavier ones but I sort of ran out... lucky to find the 20s. Stuff like sit-ups while also going from arms-out-to-the-sides to in front- I think what you'd call presses, curls- shrugs while holding the weights, gentle wrist twirls back and forth- I run through the collection twice a day (minimum once at day before bed, mid-day if I don't forget).
> 
> ...



You may wanna find heavier ones...  I think I *started* at 25lbs for curls and dumbbell presses, forget it.  Do you use an incline bench?

Anyway, if the workout thing doesn't work out for you then you could always try heroin.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

Ricky works out like a motherfucker, he got muscles on top of muscles :O
He would prbably be the only fur I wouldn't not want to fight >.>


...sup Ricky


----------



## jinxtigr (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Anyway, if the workout thing doesn't work out for you then you could always try heroin.



Um, nah


----------

